# Top 100 Talkclassical posters



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

In the spirit of all the wonderful lists we have been making, I propose we make an equally wonderful list comprising the top 100 Talkclassical posters of all time. We shall follow the format of the top 150 symphonies and top 100 opera lists, as before, and I suggest that you take this list as seriously as you would take the next Presidential election. That is, _very_ seriously.

Vote for your top 10, please:

1. Ravellian
2. Aramis
3. Andre
4. WorldViolist
5. Almaviva
6. that Super_Chi mod guy
7. Falstaft
8. HarpsichordConcerto
9. emiellucifuge
10. Krummhorn


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

These are in terms of being both informative & entertaining. & many of them are also authoritative about a certain niche of classical. A bit hard to boil things down, as there are so many interesting members here:

1. Air
2. some guy
3. stlukesguildohio
4. HarpsichordConcerto
5. WorldViolist
6. starry
7. emiellucifuge
8. Webernite
9. Weston
10. myaskovsky2002


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

This is pointless. We already know that myaskovsky2002 is going to win.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Ravellian said:


> as seriously as you would take the next Presidential election.


I don't take those seriously, but whatever.

1. Almaviva
2. Post minimalist
3. Elgarian
4. Some Guy
5. Air
6. St. Lukes
7. Chi Town Philly
8. Webernite
9. Jhar
10. Andre


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Ravellian said:


> 1. Ravellian


I've heard that the president always votes for himself at the end of the election. 

But, seriously, I love you all, so this list is only regarding those I have had the most contact with, whether through reading their posts or conversing with them. It's purely chance-based, and perhaps much to do with the 'niches' I spend my time in, but I hope you'll all permit (alphabetical order!):

Andre
Almaviva
Chi_townPhilly
emiellucifuge
HarpsichordConcerto
stlukesguildohio
toucan
Webernite
Weston
World Violist
(some guy - Haven't had much contact with him but recognize him as a fount of knowledge when it comes to contemporary music.)

And it's hard to even limit it to 10. 

In the spirit of a "Who do you miss?" thread, here are also five inactive posters whose input, comments, and enthusiasm I've really valued:

Lisztfreak (fellow pianist, Schumann and Liszt fan)
Lukecash12 (professional pianist, loved his knowledge of obscure piano repertoire)
Head_case (the man to go to for chamber music)
nefigah (a starting pianist - hope he's doing well now! had some delightful exchanges with him)
Tapkaara (funny guy, keen on Japanese music)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

This is an interesting thread. I guess I shall return the same recognition, in the same order:-

8. Ravellian
4. Andre
5. Air

That leaves me with the following:-

1. mamascarlatti
2. jurianbai
3. stluke'sguildohio

6. weston
7. Almaviva

9. the friendly delinquents: Argus, Aramis, Edward Elgar etc. 
10. myaskovsky2002 (!!!!!!!!!!)


P.S. Nothing personal!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks to anyone who lists me, I won't be doing a list myself though.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> In the spirit of all the wonderful lists we have been making, I propose we make an equally wonderful list comprising the top 100 Talkclassical posters of all time. We shall follow the format of the top 150 symphonies and top 100 opera lists, as before, and I suggest that you take this list as seriously as you would take the next Presidential election. That is, _very_ seriously.
> 
> Vote for your top 10, please:
> 
> ...


Erm... I see you listed yourself, thats not allowed! Neither are you allowed to list banned members (aramis). I suggest you put me in their place.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

In no particular order:

Tapkaara
Weston
jhar26


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1. science
2. Um, I don't know most of people here well enough yet to judge


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Bumping this guilty pleasure thread into the present to stir up entertainment.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

science said:


> 1. science


Whew! I was afraid no one would mention me.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

science said:


> Whew! I was afraid no one would mention me.


Cheer up, science, you'd get my vote if I knew enough to participate.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I'm not going to be a "top" poster, because I always thought it was about quality and not quantity. 

There are over 800 "active" users, so the odds of making the cut are not good...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> I'm not going to be a "top" poster, because I always thought it was about quality and not quantity.
> 
> There are over 800 "active" users, so the odds of making the cut are not good...


Dude, you more than make up for this with your blogs...you get my vote!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Dude, you more than make up for this with your blogs...you get my vote!


Thanks!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Let's see:

1. Klavierspieler
2. Mr. Klavierspieler
3. Clavierspieler
4. Mr. Clavierspieler
...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I am underwhelmed!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> Let's see:
> 
> 1. Klavierspieler
> 2. Mr. Klavierspieler
> ...


My list goes:
1. Klavierspieler = Clavichorder

Your names are almost identical and your avatars are both cats.  If Clavichorder becomes a super Schumann buff, I wouldn't be able to tell you two apart.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

pjang23 said:


> My list goes:
> 1. Klavierspieler = Clavichorder
> 
> Your names are almost identical and your avatars are both cats.  If Clavichorder becomes a super Schumann buff, I wouldn't be able to tell you two apart.


More confusing yet, would be my recent obsession with *William Schuman* with one n. Not quite to the degree of Klavierspieler's Schumann obsession though...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

P.S.

If I make speak for you klavierspieler, I believe we are also both humble minions of Polednice.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> If I make speak for you klavierspieler, I believe we are also both humble minions of Polednice.


Absolutely. I should probably reveal now that I have been grooming the pair of you in preparation for you to do my bidding. Who knows, when I inevitably die, one of you might even take up my crown.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Absolutely. I should probably reveal now that I have been grooming the pair of you in preparation for you to do my bidding. Who knows, when I inevitably die, one of you might even take up my crown.


Ah yes, the "Pinkie and the Brain" scenario...


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bumping this just because a lot has changed since 2011. Most all of the posters on this thread at gone now...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

This is must be the most objective of all the lists we've seen yet. :lol:


----------

